# couple nice ones



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

had a great day out on nosbonsing yesterday, got a load of small pike, but it was the bass that caught my fancy, first bass i landed weighed in at just over 4 lbs, then 3 minutes later and like 10 yards apart, i landed one that was just under 4lbs, then like another 10 yds, got the smallest bass of the day, a 2 lber, caught those 3 fish right close to a woman fishing on shore with rubber boots on, which i must say, there is something surprizing sexy about a woman in rubber boots and a fishing rod in her hand LOL. also landed a couple more bass, in the 2 lb range, and another in the 3.5 lb range. all fish came off of weeds in about 1 foot of water. also lost another hog in the same spot i caught the first one, later in the day, i would say he was pretty close to another 4 lber.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Nice fish! hate the hat if your a Gordon fan you might as well be a ghost to me Harvick all the way!


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

haha if i was standing about a foot to the right you would be able to see the gordon bumper sticker i have on the little edge by my trolling motor, geez a harvick fan, your a bear for punishment eh 8)


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Nice FISH! That's a GOOD DAY!


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

couple more nice ones today, notice the added gordon shirt in this pic haha


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

Nice pigs canadianmoose!!! 8)


----------



## countryboy (May 14, 2008)

My uncle caught a 13 pounder out of his pond in Wiggins Mississippi. Sorry I don`t have a picture. I just heard about it.

Country Boy


----------

